# Almost New Roamio



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

Almost new Roamio, with remote and power cord. I tested it, works fine.

Here's the URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162016314519?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

NO LONGER AVAILABLE


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

mm2margaret said:


> Almost new Roamio, with remote and power cord. I tested it, works fine.
> 
> Here's the URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162016314519?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Already pulled down from eBay? Might want to update here?


----------

